# My Attic - What Else Can I Do?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the venting in the attic like? I see gable vents at the ends but are there any soffit or make up air vents.

A radiant barrier might provide some relief but it is no solution for an improper insulation layer.


----------



## lpyrbby (Aug 31, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> What is the venting in the attic like? I see gable vents at the ends but are there any soffit or make up air vents.
> 
> A radiant barrier might provide some relief but it is no solution for an improper insulation layer.


I *believe* I have soffit vents. I know some terminology for a good bit of stuff but others not so much. Basically, I know I have vents on the underside of the eaves/overhang on the house, but from up in the attic, I can't honestly tell you where those things would be.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would make sure that you have proper vent chutes along the underside of the roof deck over that vaulted ceiling to get proper ambient air flow from the eaves.


----------



## lpyrbby (Aug 31, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> I would make sure that you have proper vent chutes along the underside of the roof deck over that vaulted ceiling to get proper ambient air flow from the eaves.


How would I check for that?


----------



## loin (Sep 14, 2011)

the link below tells about vent chutes and has a picture of what they look like. they should be lined up with your soffits to allow airflow into the attic. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/rafter-heat-barriers-44547/

i'm curious about the other side of your vaulted ceiling that's not pictured - is that just drywall, insulation and then roof? it sounds like you could use a lot more insulation and better ventilation on that side if i'm understanding correctly.


----------



## lpyrbby (Aug 31, 2011)

loin said:


> the link below tells about vent chutes and has a picture of what they look like. they should be lined up with your soffits to allow airflow into the attic.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/rafter-heat-barriers-44547/
> 
> i'm curious about the other side of your vaulted ceiling that's not pictured - is that just drywall, insulation and then roof? it sounds like you could use a lot more insulation and better ventilation on that side if i'm understanding correctly.


When it gets a little cooler (maybe this weekend!), I'll get back up there and check for sure. Those baffles looked interesting!

Here's a pic to show what's beyond the AC unit on the other side of the house which is actually cooler, but it's because it's not sitting in full sun all day long.


----------



## loin (Sep 14, 2011)

i am not absolutely sure that i understand so i want to try to clarify. in the 1st picture you have posted - this is the attic above the kitchen (the left side) and the part that slopes up on the right is half of your vaulted ceiling where you are having heat problems. the heat problem is due to the other side of the vault that does not have attic space above it. is this correct? if this is the case, you will need to insulate and vent above the side where the problem is - the side with no attic space. you can put all the insulation you want on the cool side but that will not fix the problem on the hot side. you will probably have to take down the ceiling drywall inside the living room on the hot side since there is no attic access to assess your needs. a radiant barrier sounds like it might help, proper ventilation and some serious insulation will probably solve the problem. i would bet that you don't have enough insulation for your area. recommendations for insulation r-value by region can be seen here: 
http://www.naima.org/insulation-kno.../how-much-insulation-should-be-installed.html


----------



## lpyrbby (Aug 31, 2011)

loin said:


> i am not absolutely sure that i understand so i want to try to clarify. in the 1st picture you have posted - this is the attic above the kitchen (the left side) and the part that slopes up on the right is half of your vaulted ceiling where you are having heat problems. the heat problem is due to the other side of the vault that does not have attic space above it. is this correct?


Yes, this is the case. 

Taking down ceiling sounds absolutely dreadful  I'm researching trees to plant right now for the area back there as alternatives to help block so much direct sun from hitting the house. And yes, I agree, more insulation is needed. Hopefully I can get in the attic again this weekend and really try to look and see if I'm missing anything else.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There is _rarely_ if *ever* a need to take down a ceiling for proper insulation. If there is insufficient insulation in the vaulted ceiling areas, dense packing cellulose (and even some new fiberglass products) can be done with some 2" holes that are easily patched. I'd recommend an energy audit. It would ID all of the problem areas of airflow and insufficient insulation through use of a blower door and thermal camera. Once it is identified, you can still do the work yourself, but at least you won't just be throwing crap at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel you're going at this wrong, given your location and pictures. That would be #1 of Joe’s top 10: http://www.joelstiburek.com/topten/south.htm

Have you researched unvented attics? See fig. 1 & 2 here: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-102-understanding-attic-ventilation/

It appears you are in that 45* climate zone mentioned in the article. Especially with all your AC and ducting only insulated to R-6 or so ---- in the attic.

Gary


----------



## lpyrbby (Aug 31, 2011)

Just wanted to update, I haven't gotten up in my attic yet. 

I've been trying to brainstorm other ideas for outside of the house to help bring shade to it. The insulation is only part of my problem. Ugh. I find it all very frustrating! 

I'll get it figured out though.


----------

